# To whom to denounce carteles and papers thrown over the wall?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello fellow ex-pats,
Years ago in a suburb of Atlanta, when we neighbours became quite fed up with busineses abusing our mailboxes and properties for their advertising (we would regularly find un-stamped letters stuffed into our mailboxes, business cards or small posters stuck on the mailbox posts, etc) we got the city to pass a law penalizing the advertised business for doing so, and it stopped. That's 25 years ago.

Here in Barcelona I pick up and discard or recycle pizza ads, peel off locksmith stickers, etc from our wall/door and the open-air vestibule area in front of the building (but inside another locked door, over which these advertisers' minions throw their junk).

Which is the 'organo competent' to which to send photos or samples of this litter (right alongside the "No se accepta publicidad" plaque) so that the businesses who advertise themselves this way (or permit their minions to do so) will be penalized for their abuse of our private property?

thanks,


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

In these somewhat frightening times we live in at the moment i feel that being concerned about a few bits of junk mail from people just trying to make a living is a little over the top. Just empty your post box and throw the stuff in the bin. This is not a denuncia issue, more like a live and let live issue. just enjoy the good things about living in this wonderful country.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

libove said:


> Hello fellow ex-pats,
> Years ago in a suburb of Atlanta, when we neighbours became quite fed up with busineses abusing our mailboxes and properties for their advertising (we would regularly find un-stamped letters stuffed into our mailboxes, business cards or small posters stuck on the mailbox posts, etc) we got the city to pass a law penalizing the advertised business for doing so, and it stopped. That's 25 years ago.
> 
> Here in Barcelona I pick up and discard or recycle pizza ads, peel off locksmith stickers, etc from our wall/door and the open-air vestibule area in front of the building (but inside another locked door, over which these advertisers' minions throw their junk).
> ...


There aren't, as far as I know any laws that cover this.
You could try to get the comunidad in the flats where you live to do something. Where I live some "portales" have a sign up saying no advertising allowed. Some put a kind of letter box on the outside of the building with an instruction for all advertising to be left there.
Then you have to make sure that no one in the building opens the door to people delivering advertising.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It can be annoying, but as others have said I don't think there is a lot you can do about it. I live in a street of houses many of which are not occupied all year round, and advertising material often gets stuck in the rejas on the doors or even flung onto the doorsteps, which if it is left there just drifts into the street and creates unsightly litter. So as well as binning my own quota of junk mail, I collect the stuff from the empty houses as I go along the street and bin that too.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There aren't, as far as I know any laws that cover this.
> You could try to get the comunidad in the flats where you live to do something. Where I live some "portales" have a sign up saying no advertising allowed. Some put a kind of letter box on the outside of the building with an instruction for all advertising to be left there.
> Then you have to make sure that no one in the building opens the door to people delivering advertising.


Hi Pesky,
Thanks. We already have the "No se accepta publicidad" plaque. (I took a photo of the Persianero/cerradura business cards right next to the plaque).
I represent the comunidad (unpaid unofficial right-hand-man to the presidenta de la asociación de vecinos ).
Nobody opens the door - the jerks just throw the stuff over the wall, shove it under the door, etc.
One property association webpage suggested denouncing these sorts of things (particularly, stickies) to the ayuntamiento, but on the Barcelona ajuntament website there are only denuncia options for defacements of *public* property. (In the absence of a law to the point, it makes sense that the ayuntamiento would stay out of this).

I do do the cleanup work, and will continue to do so. But as a permanent migrant here I also desire to make things better.

cheers,


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Trubrit said:


> In these somewhat frightening times we live in at the moment i feel that being concerned about a few bits of junk mail from people just trying to make a living is a little over the top. Just empty your post box and throw the stuff in the bin. This is not a denuncia issue, more like a live and let live issue. just enjoy the good things about living in this wonderful country.


TruBrit, you can let people walk all over you if you wish, and I'm not a big fan of "slippery slope" arguments, but I've lived here for seven years, seen the unhealthy disrespect that too large a minority express for the general welfare, and refuse to stand by and support these things which damage the social fabric.

People have told me that I should not complain and I should not try to stop fare jumpers from following me through fare gates "because they're just trying to live" (and that if I try to stop these people then I might get hurt). I refuse to allow people, especially youngsters dressed in new clothes who don't seem to be hurting for money, to learn that stealing small amounts from the public is okay. I refuse to do nothing against small thuggeries because doing nothing nearly guarantees that the small thugs will become larger thugs later.

TruBrit, just because times may seem scary (and in fact, I'm not scared - I've travelled for near 50 countries and am not stopping; have been in New Delhi the week after someone tried to blow up the parliament, have travelled to Israel, parts of Africa; hope to have my first trip to Nigeria in the near future) - even IF the world really were "scary", that's exactly the opposite reason to not work at every small local level to improve the overall respect for each other, private property rights, etc.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

This is just how advertising is done here in Spain. 

When in Rome...err, Spain...do as the Spaniards do. Toss it and move on.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

kalohi said:


> This is just how advertising is done here in Spain.
> 
> When in Rome...err, Spain...do as the Spaniards do. Toss it and move on.


"That's just the way it is. Some things will never change".

I don't agree.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Well what can I say, you're a lucky person if having to toss some papers in a bin is a pressing concern in your life. 

But seeing that this is such a bother to you, you could try going to the policía nacional and filing a vandalism complaint.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

libove said:


> TruBrit, you can let people walk all over you if you wish, and I'm not a big fan of "slippery slope" arguments, but I've lived here for seven years, seen the unhealthy disrespect that too large a minority express for the general welfare, and refuse to stand by and support these things which damage the social fabric.
> 
> People have told me that I should not complain and I should not try to stop fare jumpers from following me through fare gates "because they're just trying to live" (and that if I try to stop these people then I might get hurt). I refuse to allow people, especially youngsters dressed in new clothes who don't seem to be hurting for money, to learn that stealing small amounts from the public is okay. I refuse to do nothing against small thuggeries because doing nothing nearly guarantees that the small thugs will become larger thugs later.
> 
> TruBrit, just because times may seem scary (and in fact, I'm not scared - I've travelled for near 50 countries and am not stopping; have been in New Delhi the week after someone tried to blow up the parliament, have travelled to Israel, parts of Africa; hope to have my first trip to Nigeria in the near future) - even IF the world really were "scary", that's exactly the opposite reason to not work at every small local level to improve the overall respect for each other, private property rights, etc.



Hi, is it really worth giving yourself a heart attack over a few unwanted leaflets?. Accept them like you accept dog poo, barking dogs, double parking, bills coming after the company has already taken the money from your bank and all the other little gems Spain has to offer. If you succeed in correcting your perceived problems then Spain will be just like your home country.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some put a kind of letter box on the outside of the building with an instruction for all advertising to be left there.


That's what our building has. At least it keeps all of the unwanted advertising in one tidy location.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Trubrit said:


> Hi, is it really worth giving yourself a heart attack over a few unwanted leaflets?. Accept them like you accept dog poo, barking dogs, double parking, bills coming after the company has already taken the money from your bank and all the other little gems Spain has to offer. If you succeed in correcting your perceived problems then Spain will be just like your home country.


Spain IS my (now adopted) home country. Just because we find a place more desirable than wherever we came from, does not mean that we must accept all the warts without attempting a bit of (deeper-than) cosmetic surgery!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

libove said:


> Hi Pesky,
> Thanks. We already have the "No se accepta publicidad" plaque. (I took a photo of the Persianero/cerradura business cards right next to the plaque).
> I represent the comunidad (unpaid unofficial right-hand-man to the presidenta de la asociación de vecinos ).
> Nobody opens the door - the jerks just throw the stuff over the wall, shove it under the door, etc.
> ...


There's nothing wrong with trying to make your world a better place. I think it might be difficult as there are no laws to back you up and then of course there is the cultural background against which are swimming!
If you've got the time and the energy, why not?!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

You need to sign up to the "Lista Robinson" https://www.listarobinson.es/listasRobinson/index.xhtml

I'm fairly sure this covers not only phone calls but email and direct mail.

Not sure of the in's and out's but it appears this is covered by law. They are probably the best people to get in contact with.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

libove said:


> Spain IS my (now adopted) home country. Just because we find a place more desirable than wherever we came from, does not mean that we must accept all the warts without attempting a bit of (deeper-than) cosmetic surgery!


If you wish to continue with this mundane discussion about leaflets, then so be it. I would like to help people with real problems. bye !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> You need to sign up to the "Lista Robinson" https://www.listarobinson.es/listasRobinson/index.xhtml
> 
> I'm fairly sure this covers not only phone calls but email and direct mail.
> 
> Not sure of the in's and out's but it appears this is covered by law. They are probably the best people to get in contact with.


That doesn't cover buildings in general, only private addresses


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well if there are private residences in the building then that would be something they can sort out either privately or as a community.
Like I said I'm not familiar with how it works so I imagine contacting them and seeing what they have to say about it is the best idea as they would be the ones who know the law here.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> You need to sign up to the "Lista Robinson" https://www.listarobinson.es/listasRobinson/index.xhtml
> 
> I'm fairly sure this covers not only phone calls but email and direct mail.
> 
> Not sure of the in's and out's but it appears this is covered by law. They are probably the best people to get in contact with.


I've been on the Lista Robinson since the day it went live several years ago 

As someone has commented, the Lista Robinson works at the level of individuals rather than whole buildings, and it does not apply to papering/ cartels/ business cards/ flyers/ leaflets, etc.


----------

